# 3rd Annual North Carolina Smokers Gathering (With Pics)



## alelover

Will be firing up the smokers for another great weekend in the Carolinas. The last 2 have been great. So save that weekend for some good food, good beer and good times.

Check out the past 2 here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering


----------



## boykjo

Looking forward to it Scott....................


----------



## alelover

So is Cricket.


----------



## boykjo

I'll see if Kieth will make it. He "still" always talks about what a great time he had......


----------



## rschwartz

This sounds like an awesome time, i will do my best to get a few friends together for this.


----------



## boykjo

Vacation approved. I plan on getting there saturday morning and leave sunday........


----------



## alelover

Not Friday Joe?


----------



## alelover

Hey Carolinas,

Going to post a tentative menu soon. Would love some ideas.


----------



## boykjo

OK... friday it is.... Took the whole weekend off. Let me know what I can do or contribute. Is joel still bringing the smoker.


----------



## alelover

Joel can't make it this year. He has a major something for work to do that weekend. He said he will try and arrange for the smoker to be here though.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Woot.  Shelby and myself have been lookin forward to this.

What are the dates for this year (didn't see them, but I am blind lol.)

Also I can donate money for all this and bring some stuff

Let me know.  

Also Scott, we have a new addition to the family since last year so we are all lookin forward to this.


----------



## alelover

That's great Brandon. Can't wait to see you guys. And the newest one too.
[h1]April 25th, 26th and 27th[/h1]


----------



## boykjo

Scott, There will be 4 of us. So far Kieth, his son Cody, Tim and myself. If the ground is ok to drive on in the back with the camper I'll bring it. If I do I will need a sleeping bag spot down in the basement for one. It will be a tight fit for 4 in the camper. If the weather makes the ground wet and soft we will get a hotel near by. We have a designated driver.........


----------



## alelover

Won't be a problem Joe.


----------



## alelover

Once again the 3rd Annual North Carolina Smokers Gathering will be held in Concord out on 73 East 2 houses past the cemetery. Plenty of room for camping and we have hotels nearby.













Our_House.jpg



__ alelover
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## alelover

We should make some sausage. People can see how amateurs really do it.


----------



## boykjo

Do you want to make fresh sausage and hot smoke them or do you want to make the traditional smoked......


----------



## alelover

I've been wanting to make some more of my smoked sausage with some recipe tweaks.


----------



## alelover

This is what I have in mind.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:RelyOnVML/>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]*Scott’s Smoked Sausage #2*

*4 lbs beef*

*6 lbs fatty pork butt*

*2 teaspoon cure #1*

*1 teaspoon dried thyme*

*1 teaspoon ground coriander*

*1 teaspoon paprika*

*2 teaspoons garlic powder*

*2 teaspoons onion powder*

*½ teaspoon dried marjoram*

*4 Tablespoons kosher salt*

*2 Tablespoons fine ground black pepper*

*1 cup real maple syrup*

*¼ cup honey*

*1 ½ cup ice water*

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]


----------



## boykjo

Looks good except for the paprika.... 1 tsp in 10 lbs. thats low.  I would go with 1 tablespoon. My 2 cents


----------



## alelover

I'm still tweaking and finding flavors and learning. If you think TBS is better than tsp I'll bump it up. I'm sure you know the effects of paprika in ground meat much better than I. I was thinking I'd do the coarse grind and cure on Thursday or Friday and do fine grind and stuff on Saturday.


----------



## alelover

Less than a month to go.


----------



## alelover

3 weeks to go.


----------



## alelover

View media item 295900


----------



## alelover

We've come up with a menu for the 3rd Annual North Carolina Smokers Gathering April 25th, 26th and 27th 2014. Some additions and subtraction may be made depending on what folks bring. If anyone has suggestions or something they want to smoke let us know. We will have same smoker we had the last 2 years so there's plenty of room. We will also have a sausage making demo and hopefully serve the smoked sausage for lunch Saturday.

*Friday*
_Lunch_
Beef and Chicken Taco/Fajita Bar, Chorizo, Chips, ABTs, refried beans

_Dinner_
Smoked Chicken, Kielbasa, Smoked Pork Loin, Italian sausage, beans w/ham hock, and salad

*Saturday*
_Breakfast_
Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Pork Tenderloin, toast or biscuits

_Lunch_
Smoked Sausage, Ribs, pastrami, potato chips, beans, Joe's potato salad, pickles 

_Dinner_
Pulled pork, brisket, pork shotz, smoked mac and cheese, beans, salad and slaw 

*Sunday*
_Breakfast_
Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Canadian bacon, toast or biscuits

_Lunch_
Leftovers


----------



## boykjo




----------



## navier

Man I wish I had knew of this earlier. Too late for holidays this year, but next year if I know in advance I would love to come down from Canada to see for the first time how real smokers work.

Isn't a sole around me that I have noticed that has a smoker except me. Really need some tips.

Let me know for next year so I can book time off.

Looked at the two previous years posts and pics. I didn't see anyone doing anything but eating and drinking....lol. I thought the States were big on cornhole? Another thing Canadians know nothing of, made two sets and its always whats that. maybe I could bring a prize for the bbq seeing how I can't bring meat over the border

Brian


----------



## alelover

Actually Brian, cornhole is huge in the south. I may have to round one up for the gathering. Would love to see you next year.


----------



## alelover

rschwartz said:


> This sounds like an awesome time, i will do my best to get a few friends together for this.


The more the merrier.


----------



## moose22dog

:drool 
Sounds awsome, wish I could come.


----------



## alelover

Why can't you?


----------



## hungrysmoking

Hey Yall, that sounds like a good time and right in my neck of the woods.Will try to make it if can.I grew up in Winston-Salem so I knows some Carolina boys can throw down and do up some of the best Q..I really love this forum have learned a  lot from you guys and im really glad we have these events too. Also,if I can make it what do you need me to bring?


----------



## alelover

We hope you can make it. You can bring anything you'd like to smoke.


----------



## alelover

Map to the 3rd Annual North Carolina Smokers Gathering













Our_House1.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 13, 2014


















Our_House_front.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 13, 2014


----------



## boykjo

I have some wings, St louis style ribs, kielbasa, country breakfast sausage, Cajun sausage, hot dogs and a butt......... and of course the potato salad I'll be bringing


----------



## moose22dog

alelover said:


> Why can't you?


Five month old twin boys keep me really busy, and the one has some health issues. Maybe next year!!


----------



## boykjo

Moose22dog said:


> Five month old twin boys keep me really busy, and the one has some health issues. Maybe next year!!


Sorry to hear that moose..... hope all goes well with your boy...... they come first..... hopefully we'll see ya next year when you bring them along...............


----------



## chockoh

Is the road in from of your house Mt. Pleasant Road? A friend of mine that lives in Concord are going to try and go. He says he thinks is about 6 miles from his house.


----------



## alelover

It's Highway 73 between Concord and Mt. Pleasant. Hope you can make it.


----------



## alelover

On Saturday boykjo and I will be making my Smoked Sausage. Anyone wanting to learn about sausage making is encouraged to attend.


----------



## boykjo

looks like the weather will be real nice for the weekend.... My buddy crow will be attending so count on another mouth to feed.... more than likely he will be sleeping in his yukon with the warm weather.

Looking forward to seeing everyone...........


----------



## obx fisherman

Hey guys! Just checking in!  I'll have the smoker at Scott's place this weekend for the festivities!  Just put a new tire on it so were ready to travel!

Gary


----------



## alelover

Can't wait. Got the grass cut yesterday and sprayed the worms in the trees. Looks like a good weekend. Anyone got tents they can bring? Joel brought one last year. Can't remember who brought the second one.













IMG_4138.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## alelover

Harris-Teeter has $1.29 pork butts. Going to get a couple.


----------



## alelover

Anyone got a cornhole game they can bring?













cornhole-game.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 23, 2014


----------



## alelover

Got some great stuff to give away too. You don't want to miss it.


----------



## boykjo

OBX Fisherman said:


> Hey guys! Just checking in!  I'll have the smoker at Scott's place this weekend for the festivities!  Just put a new tire on it so were ready to travel!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






alelover said:


> Harris-Teeter has $1.29 pork butts. Going to get a couple.


I'm going to pick up a few myself.... I usually punch in my friends phone numbers and use their vic card  and cash in.   lol... Limit 2  My Ar$$


----------



## pineywoods

Hope y'all have a great weekend


----------



## alelover

Thanks Jerry. Looking forward to it.


----------



## boykjo

Everyone here is getting ready. got the pecan loaded. going to make the potato salad tonight. Pack the cooler in the morning. Plan on leaving around 7:30 am. count on 4 of us...... should get there around 10am

see ya then


----------



## alelover

Too busy to post pics but it is pretty awesome here. Great people. Great food and the stars out tonight are unbelievable. Like being at the planetarium.


----------



## hdflame

I remember reading about this last year and wanted to make plans to attend this year.  Well, I'm sitting here at the  fire station on duty till 7am Sunday morning.  Dang, missed it again!

I'm going to try to attend next year.  Would love to meet everyone.  I'm in Sanford.  Lived in Concord for about 2 years when I was growing up. 

You guys have fun and post some Q view!

Bobby


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hope everybody is safe..  seen on news about bad weather in NC....


----------



## boykjo

Thanks again Scott and CricketIt  It was great to see everyone again. I had another great time and thanks to Gary for supplying the smoker. 
Thanks to the sponsors Lisa B and Todd for supplying us with some great gifts. 

The weather was great and the food was awesome. We had a 30 min shower on friday. The rest of the weekend was spot on.  We had a crowd of around 30. I think we started a tradition of burning a christmas tree. Every year Scott saves his christmas tree and we throw it in the fire and watch the yard light up and the flames shoot 30 feet in the air......... Pretty neat

Joe


----------



## alelover

The NC Gathering was a great success. So much food, fun and great people. Perfect weather all weekend made it the place to be. Special thanks to Todd from A-Maze-N Products and Lisa B from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for their generous donations. Big thanks to Butt Bros BBQ for the use of the smoker all weekend. The give-aways made people really happy and will get some of them started on a new hobby. Check these folks out. They are awesome at customer service and have the highest quality products at great prices.

Here are some pics.

Starting the Italian Sausage.













IMG_5022.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5023.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Ready to go in the sauce.













IMG_5025.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Joe(Boykjo) was the first to arrive with his crew.













IMG_5029.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Then Gary (OBX Fisherman) showed up with the smoker.













IMG_2763.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5028.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5027.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2772.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Marinating 2 pounds of skirt steak for the Fajitas.













IMG_5020.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5026.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Peppers for the Fajitas.













IMG_5024.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Some ABTs to go with Friday lunch.













IMG_5031.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Almost forgot a picture of the fajitas. Well what's left anyway.













IMG_5032.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Had Skirt Steak marinated in pineapple juice, soy and Dr. Pepper and a bunch of spices. Did the chicken in a Tequila-Lime marinade.













IMG_5038.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5033.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






After the 1/2 hour rain storm the chips got a little moist. Thought we would dry them in the smoker with some Quesadilla cheese.













IMG_5044.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5046.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Then covered them in Gary's beans. Awesome snack.













IMG_5049.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5051.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Pork loin is ready for Friday dinner.













IMG_5053.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Saturday breakfast.













IMG_5064.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Breakfast sausage and leftover pork loin.













IMG_5066.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Eggs cooked in the hot box.













IMG_5067.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5069.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Prepping for Saturday dinner. Wings, Ribs, Brisket.













IMG_2777.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5061.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Did a bunch of wings. Smoked them then hit them on the hot grill. Man they were good.













IMG_2779.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2780.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2785.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2790.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2792.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2802.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2805.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Briskets hit the smoker Saturday morning.













IMG_5059.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2806.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5055.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5030.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5034.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5035.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5036.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5037.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Prepping the pork and beef for the smoked sausage Joe and I are making.













IMG_5039.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5040.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5041.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5042.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Joe is big in the pig.













IMG_5058.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5071.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Joe's hot dogs and wings, Tony's pork tenderloin and my big old butt.













IMG_5072.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5073.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5074.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5076.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






A visitor looking for food I think.













IMG_5077.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Letting the sausage dry before hitting the smoker.













IMG_5079.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5084.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5081.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2820.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5087.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






A perfectly sliced brisket thanks to Matt.













IMG_2824.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2827.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Ribs got killed pretty quick.













IMG_2825.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Ribs, PP, smoked Mac n Cheese, brisket, beans, potato salad













IMG_5085.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2822.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2829.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Smoked Mac n Cheese with Smoked Gouda, Smoked Havarti, Smoked sharp cheddar and smoke provolone.













IMG_5086.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2823.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






A little fire for the evening.













IMG_5090.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Until we have the ritual burning of the Christmas tree.













IMG_5093.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5094.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Then it was a big fire.













IMG_5096.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Smoked sausage blooming at 11 PM.













IMG_5099.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5100.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Anyone know what is so amazing about this pic?













IMG_5103.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






Sunday Breakfast

Bacon, Eggs, Smoked Sausage we made Saturday night and pastries warmed in the smokers hot box.













IMG_5109.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5105.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5106.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5107.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_5108.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






The smoker on its way home.













IMG_2835.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_2850.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014






See ya next year old friend.













IMG_2851.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07

WOWWWWW...  what a great time it looks like everybody had...  the food looks almost edible...   :biggrin:


----------



## navier

Shorts and shirt sleeves? hell, still wearing winter coats in Canada. That settles it I'm in for next year, please give me as much advance notice as ya can so I can book the time.

Food looked amazing, really wanting to learn sausage making from some of you.

Good job guys

Brian


----------



## alelover

It was a perfect weather weekend down south here.


----------



## hdflame

That sausage that looks like kielbasa sure looks good!  Any info on a how-to on it?

Bobby


----------



## boykjo

Nope... You have to be present to win...lol


----------



## alelover

Smoked Sausage Recipe

I changed the ingredients but the process is the same.

*4 lbs beef*

*9 lbs fatty pork butt*

*2.6 teaspoon cure #1*

*1 teaspoon dried thyme*

*1 teaspoon ground coriander*

*1 tablespoon paprika*

*2.5 teaspoons onion powder*

*½ teaspoon dried marjoram*

*5 Tablespoons kosher salt*

*2.5 Tablespoons fine ground black pepper*

*1 cup real maple syrup*

*¼ cup honey*

*1 ½ cup ice water*


----------



## bigtodd

Sorry I missed it guys add me on to your list and I'll be there next year  I'm in the process of building a rf smoker


----------



## alelover

Saw the post on your build. I'll be keeping an I on it.


----------



## aquaduck

Wow, nice. I need to pay closer attention alelover, I live in Cornelius, NC !


----------



## alelover

It will be the last weekend of April next year. Put it on you calendars.


----------



## bigtodd

I plan on it. I see also kenston nc has their BBQ festival this weekend


----------



## tjohnson

Just got a chance to check it out

Looks like a GREAT time by all!

Todd


----------



## alelover

It was a GREAT time. We have so much fun at these. So many old friends, so many new friends. Fantastic.


----------



## alelover

Bump


----------



## hdflame

I hope I can come next year and bring my new cooker. 













image.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jun 2, 2014


----------



## boykjo

Nice rig Flame.................................... I think I can smoke something on that......lol


----------



## alelover

That's a beauty. Hell yeah you can bring it.


----------



## hdflame

I love making sausage. Since you guys make it at the get together, hopefully I will learn something!

Hopefully I'll be able to work it out so I can attend next year.


----------



## tarheel smoker

alelover said:


> It was a GREAT time. We have so much fun at these. So many old friends, so many new friends. Fantastic.


Hopefully I'll be able to get out there to meet some of you next year.  Depends on my son's 11U baseball schedule.  I grew up near Mt. Pleasant, so I know where you are. :)  Hopefully I can learn a few things.


----------

